# Bike Rack in Dubai



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Need to get a bike rack professionally installed on a car. Any suggestions? Don't trust our own handy work.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

How about the dealer ? Does the car already have the undercarriage fixings assuming you mean the towbar type ?


----------

